# Unsere WOW Imke



## Durag Silberbart (23. September 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Ich weis nicht wer von euch die letzte AION Show gesehen hat. Dort gab unsere WOW Imke bekannt das sie ihr Praktikum beendet hat und nun wech ist.
Daher Voten derzeit viele die dies gelesen haben für Imke als Dauer Buffy. 
Da ich davon ausgehe das ihr WOW Leute das vielleicht nicht mit bekommen habt mache ich euch hiermit darauf aufmerksam.

VOTE: Imke für immer Buffy


Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Durag


----------



## Morfelpotz (23. September 2009)

Imke war immer Lustisch.... Vote 4 Buffie

edit: JUHU ich darf auch mal.... *first* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. September 2009)

Was? Imke muss gehen? 
NeiiiiiiiN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (23. September 2009)

/vote Imke 4 ever Buffy


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2009)

Wer?


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Ich habe mir erlaubt den Thread hierher zu verschieben, da ein Thread wohl reicht und wenn einer im WoW Allgemein Bereich ist, eröffnet irgendjemand wohl noch andere in den Unterforen.


----------



## Schmiddel (23. September 2009)

Kenn ich nicht, hat mir noch kein Bier ausgegeben -.-"


----------



## Kichiro (23. September 2009)

Richtig so und ja Imke ist weg. Aber hey was solls, kommt doch bald wieder eine neue Praktikantin und alle sind wieder froh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netdog (23. September 2009)

Vote for Buffie für Imke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. September 2009)

xrunewarriorx schrieb:


> Vote for Buffie für Imke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Matress (23. September 2009)

Kenne Imke nich.
Soll sie doch wegbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

ich frag mich ja was sie besonderes gemacht hat oder was sie so besonders macht das sie bleiben soll aber andere nicht Oo

also dagegen bin ich nicht aber... ich verstehs halt ned!


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich frag mich ja was sie besonderes gemacht hat oder was sie so besonders macht das sie bleiben soll aber andere nicht Oo
> 
> also dagegen bin ich nicht aber... ich verstehs halt ned!


Sie ist eine Frau... War doch bei Annette nicht anders. Nichts gegen Imke´s und Annette´s Arbeit, aber insgesamt waren bisher alle Praktikanten, wie sie so rüberkamen, auf einen gleichen Niveau.
Ich hätt mir ja lieber gewünscht, dass Teal geblieben wäre :>


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

ich weiß echt nicht warum genau imke bis jetzt kamen alle praktis total sympatisch rüber Oo

oder wirklcih nur weil sie ne frau ist was ja dann eigendlich irgendwie armseelig wär wenn titten hier die ausschlagenden argumente sind.

:/

ich bin einfach völlig verwirrt von dem thema Oo


----------



## skeggmikill (24. September 2009)

@Razyl und LordofDemons: Ganz meiner Meinung!

Übrigens: Müsste der Thread jetzt nicht "unsere AION Imke" heissen?


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer?


Schon so lange angemeldet... Dann kennst du wahrscheinlich auch Zam und Marcel etc. nicht, oder irr ich mich?


----------



## Nimophelio (27. September 2009)

Öhm also ich würde drauf wetten das EGAL wieviele Leute hier nach Imke schreien der Computec Verlag sie nicht deswegen einstellen wird^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Kenne Imke nich.
> Soll sie doch wegbleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Typisch. Kenn ich nicht, will ich nicht. Etwas was ich nicht kenn ist unwichtig kkthxbye


----------



## Sebastian1804 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Imke is einfach cool drauf immer^^
Ohne sie fehlt jetzt irgendwie was oO

PS : Wer bei ihrem Lachen [mit Ansage] den Ton ausgemacht hat : geht doch alle heim <.<'' [ ^^ ]

Imke muss zurück ! o.Ô


----------

